# Torrie Wilson Megathread: Just Needs a Little Time



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@DammitC Respect


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

TorrieTuesday for more...


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

She really was something else


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## make-it-reign (Sep 19, 2017)

Great job, keep up the good work.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh boy, have I spilled a river of seed thinking about Torrie. Total sexpot!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

about motherfuckin' time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goddamn, her legs are amazing :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

One of my fav ever Divas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She looks hotter now than she did when she was in WWE


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sex with Torrie has to be just fucking amazing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

One of the hottest women ever.

Not just in wrestling.

EVER.

And not just then either. Even today she could make a ghost chili pepper sweat.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


musta been cold out


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


in the words of Jerry The King Lawler "PUPPIES!"


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p//embed" frameborder="0">


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Wow, Torrie Wilson literally defines the word, "perfect".

Apparently normal occurrences like losing your looks after 40 years of age does not apply to her, and she looks gorgeous throughout her 30s and 40s. She's one lucky lady.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

deadcool said:


> Wow, Torrie Wilson literally defines the word, "perfect".
> 
> Apparently normal occurrences like losing your looks after 40 years of age does not apply to her, and she looks gorgeous throughout her 30s and 40s. She's one lucky lady.


She's got naturally great genetics, obviously. But the lady is also highly dedicated to staying in shape. She has been since forever, afaik. Taking care of herself so consistently for so long has reaped rewards, it seems.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://i.imgur.com/tKZm0dV.gifv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd love some 1 on 1 coaching please kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

she's still a super fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Jersey said:


>


Here's a better version of that GIF for your sig.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Lariat From Hell Good looking out


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

However many years after her retirement and she's still hotter than any other woman on the roster. 

Just an absolute Goddess.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Jersey said:


> @Lariat From Hell Good looking out


No problem, knew that GIF would make it's way here after I posted it on reddit. Torrie looked fucking amazing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> No problem, knew that GIF would make it's way here after I posted it on reddit. Torrie looked fucking amazing.


You should've known I would be the first to have it. When I first rocking torrie Wilson gifs, everybody claimed she wasn't great now half of them have Torrie rip offs in their sigs lol.

I can't save it for some reason to use it as a sig.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955667911200399360


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955667913771450368


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lariat From Hell said:


> No problem, knew that GIF would make it's way here after I posted it on reddit. Torrie looked fucking amazing.


It was you that posted it on the WWTP reddit? have my rep.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> It was you that posted it on the WWTP reddit? have my rep.


Yeah, I'm a frequent GIF maker and poster over there. I have more Torrie stuff coming, so I'll be sharing it here soon too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Her and Kelly Kelly looked amazing last night in that segment.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God damn, that cleavage on Torrie. She looks fucking incredible :sodone

Definitely would.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you Torrie for saving RAW. What a total babe.


----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://scontent-sin6-2.cdninstagra...692_189221788480892_8270439065841565696_n.mp4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, this one really got my attention recently:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Would've been a perfect picture had Mandy & Torrie taken one together.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956680224644755457


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She looks better now than she did in the early 2000's, she's prettier now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I was doing something else during the Women's Rumble and completely missed her in it (same with Kelly Kelly). Will have to watch it again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

What a woman, Jesus Christ.

Keep up the good work updating this thread, brothers.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> :banderas


 You like K2?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


> You like K2?


Oh yeah.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh yeah.


that's what's up


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

How? How does she STILL look this good!?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She looks amazing! Hopefully they'll bring her back for more appearances now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Where you got these?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Where you got these?


From her IG


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> From her IG


Damn she still perfect.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

God damn... Torrie Wilson's so sexy she crashed my computer :lol


... and NO that's NOT an innuendo!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Really want to meet her at WrestleCon this year, but she's only appearing on Friday and I already bought my ticket for Saturday. Guess I might have to bite the bullet and buy a ticket for Friday's session.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She definitely has found the fountain of youth


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Explicitx (Feb 14, 2018)

Her physique is insane. Like a real life female superhero character or something


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN (Jan 6, 2010)

She still looks GREAT


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

_










 Click Above to Play ⇧
_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally met her at WrestleCon, and she even let me feel her abs. SO fine.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Torrie and Stacy Kielberg :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Greatest post ever


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey-- you're doing an outstanding job updating this thread... kicking myself over missing so much content on the early pages of it that appear to be gone now...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Michael Scott (May 31, 2018)

Yo, my bad if this was posted already. Big torrie fan here.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Michael Scott (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## BusDriver (Jun 20, 2018)

She still fine


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jersey said:


>


Its amazing how she is hotter than women a decade younger


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jersey said:


>


Oh to have a Torrie Wilson in your life. You'd be like on to a king.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Oh to have a Torrie Wilson in your life. You'd be like on to a king.


Hell yeah, don't know how kidman could cheat on her s,h stupid dude.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jersey said:


> Hell yeah, don't know how kidman could cheat on her s,h stupid dude.


Don't know how any sane man could. Then again, Affleck cheated on Jennifer Garner with a woman thats not even average, so what do I know.

We really need to harness her aging powers and mass market them


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Don't know how any sane man could. Then again, Affleck cheated on Jennifer Garner with a woman thats not even average, so what do I know.
> 
> We really need to harness her aging powers and mass market them


 She just doesn't age


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

From her YT channel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvvE6-pbYp4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Those powerful legs... Are built to honor every micro miniskirt, and kick very high.(Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Leo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

She aged well :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## J_DoE (Aug 9, 2018)

so spankable!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## mraxus (Jul 28, 2006)

She aged so well...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't believe Billy Kidman got to nail that lol.

Always thought she was the hottest Diva WWE ever had (even hotter than Sable or Trish).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DependentSelfishKid.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its just amazing how a 41 year old woman is better looking than many 25 year old ones


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 we spoke about this lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Jersey said:


>












How the Smurf has no one tried to put a ring on that since Kidman got kicked to the curb?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> How the Smurf has no one tried to put a ring on that since Kidman got kicked to the curb?


She dated Mitch from spirit squad back in 07 but they broke up.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Jersey said:


> She dated Mitch from spirit squad back in 07 but they broke up.


Well he out kicked his coverage :lol

If memory serves she also dates Alex Rodriguez... or maybe that was Stacy Keibler.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> If memory serves she also dates Alex Rodriguez... or maybe that was Stacy Keibler.


Yes TW dated him also.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 need that TW graphic from tonight :cudi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jersey said:


>


This woman is a vampire. She has to be


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Hmmm can Torrie be in the Hall of Fame and should it be soon?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

45banshee said:


> Hmmm can Torrie be in the Hall of Fame and should it be soon?


She should be this woman was the true girl next door diva and was over as hell just for her looks alone, Never needed approval from fans despite her limited wrestling ability.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

StylesClash90 said:


> She should be this woman was the true girl next door diva and was over as hell just for her looks alone, Never needed approval from fans despite her limited wrestling ability.



Yeah Torrie is one hell of a beautiful woman even today. Her matches may not have been steller top tier matches like Lita's and Trish's but i remember many of her segments especially with Stacey Keibler and of course with Dawn Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie & Stacy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This woman does not age


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

i know being in shape is healthier, but I preferred Torrie when she was thicker


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Jersey said:


>


This photo would have a more depressing tone if you imagine that it's a bottle of gin! :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SeriousIdioticArrowana.webm


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ugggh... Torrie Wilson is just _too beautiful_ for words.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cougar Queen


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The hottest Vampire I've ever known.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jersey said:


>


Woman is unreal


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

She's aged superbly.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@DammitC Heard she's going in the HOF, great announcement before my Born day tomorrow


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Jersey said:


> @DammitC Heard she's going in the HOF, great announcement before my Born day tomorrow


AHHH, I'm so happy for her! She really deserves it. 

Also, happy early birthday! :hb


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> AHHH, I'm so happy for her! She really deserves it.
> 
> Also, happy early birthday! :hb


*THANK YOU SO MUCH*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

In honor of her going into the HOF here is some HLA


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

da goat


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> da goat


Goddess of all Time?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## stingerstyles4112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> In honor of her going into the HOF here is some HLA


look at that work rate! 5*!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ Your services will be needed for the HOF.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfitScaryFish.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/DecentUnrealisticGoose.mp4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Then & Now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jersey said:


>


Unreal


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@virus21 @DammitC @Dolorian @Mango13


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the mention @Jersey, Torrie looking stunning as usual.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/InsignificantInconsequentialEskimodog.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13








:fuckyeah :fuckyeah wens3 wens3 :sodone :sodone


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Whenever I'm having a rough day I just have to swing by the Torrie Wilson thread and everything seems better.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Lariat From Hell I need that gif from tonight


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Is she doing his podcast?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She does not age


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I appreciate the mention @Mango13


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ParchedFormalGuineapig-mobile.mp4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

virus21 said:


> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ParchedFormalGuineapig-mobile.mp4


kada kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shoutout to @Mango13 for the mention


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jersey said:


>


She ain't human


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shoutout to @Mango13 for the mention


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Titantrons
2001-2002
2002-2005
2005-2006
2006-2007


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Wearing a Bikini and Jeans


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Tropical Pleasure Photoshoot Part 1


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Tropical Pleasure Photoshoot Part 2


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Desert Heat Photoshoot Part 1


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Desert Heat Photoshoot Part 2


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

South of the Border Photoshoot Part 1


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

South of the Border Photoshoot Part 2


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Viva Las Divas Photoshoot Part 1


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Viva Las Divas Photoshoot Part 2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gkfzfa


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Divas do New York Part 1


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Divas do New York Photoshoot Part 2


----------



## moge1994 (May 4, 2020)

Divas do New York Photoshoot Part 3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

TORRIE!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

R.I.P. Chole


----------



## Torrie36 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kinda crazy for how often she was in bra and panties matches and for how willing she was to show off her body that she only was actually stripped to a thong once (the initial B&P match at invasion). Many occasions we saw her in skimpy lingerie and ass hanging out but she always controlled when she was showing off the goods. Whenever she was stripped in matches were the only times she ever had on modest underwear lol ... so many missed opportunities to humiliate her.

oh well she was a legend for all she put up with and not to mention hott as hell


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iix3ua


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/imnjfz


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/inbmh9


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/injq72


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ki5f8r


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kn57ee


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jersey said:


>


Don't get me wrong Torrie is sexy as hell but they should never have put her butt in the same frame as Dawn Marie's


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/krwz0s


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/kro0d1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Torrie looks great!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She doesn’t age


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/laj5ee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Her,R-Truth and Lashley are aging backwards.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lku3u6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TorrieWilson/comments/mezjin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


Still a dime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/oc5zf0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday ♌


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

A rare pic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ry6z9j


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ry88io


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/s0i58x


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vd9zrj


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WRESTLING_ROYALTY/comments/pwpnoo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/vv7nxk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w21fu2


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/w0rwfh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgfDmszDzK5/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## casper81 (5 mo ago)

fap break

WWF weekly watch-a-longs










WWF weekly watch-a-longs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/x8ojcd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xja6oi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xkhywd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xpd4dv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y503ss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y5r1u8


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/z3ti04


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

With Kimberly Page


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

Jersey said:


>


That was the first and only Playboy i´ve ever bought. She was and still is incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

TheDonald said:


> That was the first and only Playboy i´ve ever bought. She was and still is incredibly gorgeous.


 She’s definitely found the fountain of youth.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zv1wrp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zv7uhv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/103ycg5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://imgur.com/Irs5q8C

 with Keibler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Banana Blow GIF by thedarkshaw | Gfycat


Watch and share Wrestling GIFs and Torrie GIFs by thedarkshaw on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

